# Secret Santa in May!!



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

So I am judging today in Utah and had to show off one of my Secret Santa gifts! Isn't it great? Thanks again, Denise, I love my stuff... Ashley, when are we doing it again? :GAAH: (poor Ashley)



and up close


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome! Is it hand-painted, an encased print or ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice........  :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love it! Very cool! :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow that is really neat!  Have fun at the show!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Very beautiful, pick lots of winners


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Pretty!
Have a nice show!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's beautiful! And looks great on you! Good luck with the show I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Love it!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Aawwww Denise...I'm so glad you like it! I bought myself one when I bought yours.....I love mine to!
Have fun!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I, of course, had fun and many compliments on my pendant -- it's one of those "scrabble tile" pendants with a scene covered in -- IDK -- shellac or something? I got one for my daughter at Xmas.

@Denise -- me too! I have so much fun shopping for the perfect gift, I usually end up buying the same thing for for myself when I go Christmas shopping. hehehe

@ Jess -- guess who I ran into? STeve Bell from Bell's goats -- he is a friend of the showchair and came by to watch. Small world, no?


----------

